# Plans for Kid's Train Table



## SMLWinds (Jan 25, 2012)

I admit I am new to woodworking. I have done some homework reading books, reading this forum, watching videos etc. so have learned a lot but am still very green.

I have posted a few basic questions on here and have gotten some great advice and help (as well as a few chuckles and sarcastic remarks at my basic, broad questions...but that's ok).

I think to learn more the best thing for me is to jump right in and try my hand at a simple project. With that said, my 1 year old needs a train table. Basically, this is a coffee table with an inch raised around the edge so the trains don't fall off. I have some ideas on how I could do this but #1) I don't know if they are good ideas and #2) I still have very basic questions.

As dumb as it probably sounds to you guys to ask for plans for a coffee table, how would you go about doing this? I was thinking 4 legs, connect them at the top with 2x4's for stability, plywood on top (which will be covered with a surface for the trains) and then boards around the side raised slightly above the plywood to keep the toys on the table. I know there are a million ways and million opinions on how to join the boards, what type of wood, etc. I'd love to hear your opinion! There will not be much weight on the table...just the force of my son leaning on it.

So, how would you guys stabilize the table? What type of wood should I use? Can I get that at Lowe's or Home Depot? How do you recommend joining the boards? What size boards should I use?

Ok...if you have stopped laughing at my ignorance now I'd love to hear your opinions!  Thanks for your assistance...I look forward to learning more and being able to contribute more to this forum in the future!


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Start with 3/4 plywood as the table. I like poplar faced, looks very nice. For the size just see what size that commercially made ones are and adjust the way you want. For the edge I would use poplar stock. If you have a tablesaw you can cut the thickness you want. If not buy stock 3/8". Just attach it with a good wood glue like Tightbond II. Clamp it overnight. Pipe clamps are cheap and great. As far as the legs, 2x4s seem over kill. I can't tell you how to attach them, maybe someone else can. But I'm a big fan of Plansnow.com. The plans are cheap and very well written. I've learned allot from them and built some nice sturdy things. Look at router tables - they have a simple table with sturdy 2x4s. Lowes/HD will have everything you need. And the only stupid question is the one you don't ask IMHO.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I haven't made a kids train table, but my wife and I did talk about it. She said "it should move for vacuuming, but stay put the rest of the time". I guess that means locking casters unless you want to invent some fold down leg extensions with furniture sliders glued on


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

My wife wanted me to make a train table for my kids, but I had dislocated my shoulder at work. My FIL said he could be my hands if I wanted, so we built the train table. I sized the table to be bigger than the standard store bought. We built a frame with 2x2s for the legs, and 1x3s for the skirt. The top was 7/16" osb, trimmed with 1x3s and then a 1/8" hardboard top over the osb, cut very tight. I also had some "Runners" underneath in the frame so that I could use something like this to hold all the train pieces and what not. there are a total of 6 under there.... I will see if I can post a pic or two for you tomorrow, when my son isn't sleeping.

It basically was one of my first projects as well, and I really enjoyed making it with my Father in law.

Fabian


----------



## SMLWinds (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the responses! I appreciate the input! If you can post a picture (thegrgyl), I would really appreciate it! If anyone else has thoughts or suggestions please let me know! Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

*I almost forgot......*

to take some pictures and post them for you.

As you can see, I basically made the frame of the table big enough to hold the 6 wire baskets, and then made the top accordingly. The trim boards along the edge, cover up the 2x2s, and plywood edges, and still has a 1 1/4" lip.... they are made from 1x4 s. the wire baskets are held up with 1 x 3 s, but 1x 2s would work fine as well. 

Hope this helps.... As I stated, this is in my sons room.... and you know how kids are.... MESSY! so please ignore the "lived in" look, for my wifes sake..... :laughing:


























Fabian


----------

